# Syslog messages are looping back

## Letharion

In /var/log/messages any other messages are drowned in:

"syslog-ng[9596]: syslog-ng internal() messages are looping back, preventing loop by suppressing further messages; recurse_count='2'"

I (think I) understand that it's syslog feeding itself messages in an eternal loops, but I'm not sure what I can do to trace it to a source?

Another problem that shows up a lot that could possibly be related is:

```
init: Id "c1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

init: Id "c2" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

init: Id "c3" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

init: Id "c4" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

init: Id "c5" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

init: Id "c6" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes
```

This one I can trace to inittab:

```
c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux
```

But I'm not sure what to do about it. I assume they serve some purpose, so I don't really want to remove them, but that else can I do?

----------

## eccerr0r

Sounds like you're remotely administrating this machine?

These gettys run the login on console.  Supposedly the agettys are exiting more rapidly than init expects.  If someone's at the console and keeps on sending EOF to the gettys, it would cause this problem.

But more likely the problem is that /dev/ttyX are missing and agetty will continue to recycle.  Unfortunately the side effect would be that it's impossible to login on those virtual terminals, but you don't notice because you're logging in remotely.  See if /dev/tty1 etc. are there or not.  If not, likely it's due to udev broken... or you disabled console support in your kernel?  If you deliberately disabled them, then you might well just delete the lines in your inittab and make it impossible to login on console.

----------

## Letharion

Thanks, I do remote administer this machine. It's a VPS, so there's no way anyone will log in at the console.

ttys:

find /dev/ | grep -c "^/dev/tty"

326

So basically, since it's a VPS and there's no physical console, I can just remove the lines?

----------

## mimosinnet

I have got these messages inside a linux container (LXC). After some searching, this article suggest to drop any reference to tty12 from /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf. 

Deleting the references to tty12, the messages have disappeared. 

Cheers!

----------

